# Lynskey Urbano



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a Lynskey Urbano frameset on order. 15/12 thru-axles. I'm having them leave off the decals, partially because I'm considering some accent paint and partially because I hate the name Urbano.

It's going to be built with SRAM S700 hydraulic brakes and probably SRAM Force derailleurs. SRM power meter. For the moment I have a Niner gravel wheelset that will do the trick.

This is going to be my foul weather/gravel bike, and I'm still a little uncertain of how much I'm going to like it after years of race-oriented road bikes. It will certainly round out the quiver (this will make 8) considerably.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

Alaska Mike said:


> I have a Lynskey Urbano frameset on order. 15/12 thru-axles. I'm having them leave off the decals, partially because I'm considering some accent paint and partially because I hate the name Urbano.
> 
> It's going to be built with SRAM S700 hydraulic brakes and probably SRAM Force derailleurs. SRM power meter. For the moment I have a Niner gravel wheelset that will do the trick.
> 
> This is going to be my foul weather/gravel bike, and I'm still a little uncertain of how much I'm going to like it after years of race-oriented road bikes. It will certainly round out the quiver (this will make 8) considerably.


Hi Mike,

I am considering the GR260 versus the Urbano. How are you liking your Urbano?


----------

